# Topics > Ethics. Ethical laws of robotics and AI >  Trolley problem

## Airicist

Trolley problem on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

The Trolley Problem

Published on Nov 18, 2014




> Is sacrificing one life to save the lives of many others the best possible outcome? Narrated by Harry Shearer. Scripted by Nigel Warburton.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Driverless cars are colliding with the creepy Trolley Problem"

by Joel Achenbach
December 29, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Article "Letting policymakers handle the trolley problem"

by Brad Templeton
June 10, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Article "Should Your Driverless Car Hit a Pedestrian to Save Your Life?"

by John Markoff
June 23, 2016

----------


## Airicist

A two-year-old's solution to the trolley problem

Published on Aug 31, 2016




> I'm teaching a moral psychology class this semester, and we spent part of the first day discussing the trolley problem, which is a frequently used ethical dilemma in discussions of morality. When I returned home that night and was playing trains with my son, I thought it would be interesting to see his response to the trolley problem. I recorded his response so that I could share and discuss it with my class, given especially that we also will be discussing moral development from birth onward. My wife and I are constantly talking with our son about how properly to treat others -- so this has been teachable moment both for my class and for our son!

----------

